# Uchikomi practice



## Uchimedic (Jan 4, 2019)

As a judo white belt , I'm trying to improve my uchikomi technique and strength more than just the time that I'm in class. So,  I was wondering what kind of training equipment anyone would recommend for home practice since I  can't find anyone who i can practice with outside of class. I know there are  resistance bands out there,  but which ones and are there any options I may not even have considered?


----------



## Buka (Jan 4, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Uchimedic. Hope you enjoy it. 

Get yourself some bicycle inner tubes.






There's a bunch of vids on Youtube you can find. Just watch your footwork.
Go have some fun. Let us know how you progress.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jan 4, 2019)

great suggestion @Buka


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 4, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> great suggestion @Buka


He's full of those (and some other stuff).

Any minute, he'll tell us which legendary boxer/martial artist he taught that to, or which NBA player gave him a bicycle inner-tube to use.


----------

